# Please Help: Injured Toe



## bryannanana (Oct 27, 2016)

Hey everyone. My name is Bryanna and I have two budgies, a boy and girl, and a love bird. Last night, my budgie stepped in my love birds cage and my love bird bit my budgie's foot very hard. When I took her out the cage, she started bleeding. I cared for the bleeding and it has now stopped but now her longer toe is blue and so is the vein in her nail. I dont have any access to a vet. Can anyone please help?!


----------



## aluz (Jul 24, 2011)

Welcome to the forums,

I'm sorry to hear of this accident where your budgie has injured the toe.
Unfortunately this is something that needs to be addressed by a medical professional. From the photo, it seems the toe is getting dark and the possibility of infection and dead tissue to spread onto the whole foot is very real and if this is not attended, your budgie's life will be at risk.
You really need to take your budgie to an avian vet specialist, because depending on the case, your budgie may need to have part of the toe amputated.

http://www.veterinarians.com/services/bird/ny/bronx/

I hope you will be able to get your budgie the much needed help and that she has a steady and full recovery.


----------



## bryannanana (Oct 27, 2016)

Oh okay, I'll try. Vets are so expensive

Thank you for your help


----------



## FaeryBee (May 9, 2011)

*I agree with aluz. Your budgie has been severely injured and needs to be seen by an Avian Vet as soon as possible.

Avian Vets have special training to determine the cause of symptoms resulting from illness or trauma. This is important as "regular" vets will often overlook symptoms that are quickly obvious to an Avian Vet.
When you rely on anyone who has not had training in Avian diagnosis and care, you may be delaying effective treatment. This can prolong suffering that may be avoidable.
The bird will often require a more intense, prolonged treatment with a poorer chance of full recovery than it would have if you seek prompt professional diagnosis and treatment at the first sign of illness.

There are several in the NYC area.

The Center for AVIAN and Exotic Medicine
Upper West Side
562 Columbus Ave
New York, NY 10024
Phone number (212) 501-8750

Prospect Heights Animal Hospital
277 Flatbush Ave
Brooklyn, NY 11217
Phone number (718) 789-3647

In the meantime, make sure you keep her warm and give her Guardian Angel or Pedialyte.
You can soak her foot in room temperature Chamomile Tea to help with the pain and inflammation but if you do not get professional help right away, the necrosis will continue to spread and the outcome will be dire.

http://talkbudgies.com/articles-bud...uardian-angel-pedialyte-pedialyte-recipe.html

http://talkbudgies.com/articles-budgie-disease-illness/103921-avian-medicine-why-so-expensive.html

http://talkbudgies.com/articles-budgie-disease-illness/340314-why-seeing-avian-vet-so-important.html

I'm wishing your budgie all the best.
Please be sure to update us on her condition after her vet appointment.*


----------



## StarlingWings (Mar 15, 2013)

Hi Bryanna and :welcome:

I'm sorry to hear that your lovebird injured your budgie :upset: This definitely is beyond the care your budgie can receive at home, so unfortunately you will have to take your little one to the vet as soon as possible to give her the best chance possible at recovering. 

Be sure to read through the forums meanwhile to ensure that you're up to date on the latest advances in budgie care, and if you have questions afterwards, please do ask!

I hope your girl can make it to the vet, please keep us posted on how she's doing soon!

Best wishes :wave:


----------



## bryannanana (Oct 27, 2016)

Thank you everyone!


----------



## FaeryBee (May 9, 2011)

*What is your little girl's condition today?
Have you managed to get her to the vet?*


----------



## aluz (Jul 24, 2011)

I hope your budgie is doing better.


----------

